# LibreOffice 3.3.1 and OpenOffice 3.3.0 for FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE amd64



## graudeejs (Feb 28, 2011)

*LibreOffice 3.3.1* and *OpenOffice 3.3.0*
packages are ready for FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE amd64 at

http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/office-amd64/


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 4, 2011)

There was some minor accident when I created libreoffice package.... when you pkg_add it, it reports itself as 3.3.0_4, but it's 3.3.1


----------

